# Missys throwing up



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missy is on blue buffalo wilderness(since June).As many of you know shes on a good bit of medicine for allergies and skin.(In another thread) any way shes taking 1 stomach pill before she eats (pepcid ac)(1/8 of a pill) 45 minutes before she eats, eats then takes a carafate(1/2 tsp) for her stomach 30 minutes after she eats.since shes still throwing up,dermatologist tried her on cerenia,(a third stomache pill)(1/4 pill once a day) it helped ,but she was still very nauseous,during the trial use(4 days).She threw up so bad last night,I had to wash her.The doctor even took her off her eye drop and allergy pill for a week to see if it could be that,still no change.
Alot of you remember Missy being on temeril p for a year or more,I'm kinda worried it could have caused an ulcer.:crybaby:She took it every day twice a day.stopped it in August.
Do you think it would help to put her on sensitive stomach food?:dontknow:Who wants to be nauseous every day or throwing up every day.Other than this,shes doing wonderful,and hair is growing back beautiful.Just dont know what to do,waiting on dermatologist to call me back now.
Oh and while being off her allergy med and eye drops,her eyes have started running again and shes scratching and biting her skin again.
When she throws up,it looks like brown water.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not up-to-date on Missy's story, so I apologize if this is a ridiculous suggestion, but have you tried a bland diet? Boiled chicken and rice? Or any whole meats at all? Wondering if maybe she'd do better on simpler ingredients. 

Blue Buffalo is pretty expensive to be throwing up everyday, but they do make a limited ingredient formula now, though it's not high protein like the Wilderness variety.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like she's on too much meds. You have to be careful about letting vets & dermatologist keep guessing at what she needs. Sometimes, they need very little of anything & just plenty of time to rest & heal. Have you tried a little pumpkin with her food. Feeding her in itty bitty meals several times a day. Giving her a few small pieces of bread to soak up the gas in her stomach. I've found that wiping Midgie down with an unscented baby wipe helps with the itchies & when she looks raw, I'll wipe & massage her fur & skin with coconut oil which helps sooth their skin. Sounds like Blue Buffalo may not be right for her. Have you considered ZP? Can't remember your other posts, sorry. Any kind of raw, whether Freeze dried or pure has done wonders for Midgie. I have found in my struggle with allergies, that all these meds they want to put them on does more harm & no good. The only med that I rely when needed is the Benedryl. 
I strongly believe what the holistic vet said to me about something is off with their system and their body is no longer able to fight off allergens. He believes we have to treat the body from the inside to the outside, not outside in. I think he's right, but there's no quick pill. Just try to give your baby the healthiest foods you can. Bathing your chi in Aveeno Oatmeal soak is wonderful for them too. I also use Hylite moisturizing shampoo on Midgie. 
Another thing to consider no matter how small you think it is: If you spray anything in your house like Lysol, Fabreeze, etc., this can cause allergic reactions in small animals. The deoderant you wear to the hair spray you use to the floor cleaner they walk on & lick their paws. All these wonderful products we use has to be carefully monitored & used with care around these sensitive little babies. I admit that at first, it never occurred that any of these things could affect my baby until my hubby brought home one of those automatic spray things that freshens the air. He put it up in the bathroom above the toilet (not a smart move). Midgie being herself right at my feet while I'm on the potty & the dang thing sprayed all over my head & on Midgie. Within 10 minutes she had a full-blown reaction. I was freaking, didn't know at first what caused it, then realized the chemical was all over her. Through her in the sink & washed her & Benedryl & she was fine. Needless to say, I through the thing out & warned my family, we have to be more careful. 
I hope your baby gets to feeling better soon. Poor little girl. We all have been suffering for a few weeks here with the stomach bug. Diarrhea, nausea, gas, bloating. Midgie & myself are finally over it I think, I hope. One of my daughters has it now, but I think is almost over it. My other daughter is on antibiotics for an ear infection & my hubby doesn't show no signs of it. Don't know if this might be what's causing your babies illness, but just giving a heads up. My vet did give Midgie the Cerenia for her stomach & some other med.
Most chis eyes run at some time or other, but unless there is serious issues with her eyes, I wouldn't be medicating them. Just use a baby wipe or wash cloth & wipe them. When you gently wipe them, this feels good to them. I really believe you are giving too many meds to treat the same problem. I would stop all and only give the Cerenia if she needs it. Too many meds can cause an ulcer. Keep us updated.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

MMS said:


> I'm not up-to-date on Missy's story, so I apologize if this is a ridiculous suggestion, but have you tried a bland diet? Boiled chicken and rice? Or any whole meats at all? Wondering if maybe she'd do better on simpler ingredients.
> 
> Blue Buffalo is pretty expensive to be throwing up everyday, but they do make a limited ingredient formula now, though it's not high protein like the Wilderness variety.


No ,i cant believe I haven't thought of trying the chicken and rice.Great idea.Thank you


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

No problem Sheila! Sometimes we get so caught up in the worry that we don't think to do what we would suggest someone else do, haha!

@ Lisa: While I am personally a naturalist (as opposed to a naturist, hehehe), and I agree that her doctors are likely only medicating the medications, I believe most changes need to be made slowly and with purpose. Were Missy to stop all drugs cold turkey AND change to a completely new diet, it could make things worse, instead of helping her to heal. I believe that the right thing to do first is stop the vomiting. Once that is done, then she can work on weening off the meds. First things first and all that.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Sounds like she's on too much meds. You have to be careful about letting vets & dermatologist keep guessing at what she needs. Sometimes, they need very little of anything & just plenty of time to rest & heal. Have you tried a little pumpkin with her food. Feeding her in itty bitty meals several times a day. Giving her a few small pieces of bread to soak up the gas in her stomach. I've found that wiping Midgie down with an unscented baby wipe helps with the itchies & when she looks raw, I'll wipe & massage her fur & skin with coconut oil which helps sooth their skin. Sounds like Blue Buffalo may not be right for her. Have you considered ZP? Can't remember your other posts, sorry. Any kind of raw, whether Freeze dried or pure has done wonders for Midgie. I have found in my struggle with allergies, that all these meds they want to put them on does more harm & no good. The only med that I rely when needed is the Benedryl.
> I strongly believe what the holistic vet said to me about something is off with their system and their body is no longer able to fight off allergens. He believes we have to treat the body from the inside to the outside, not outside in. I think he's right, but there's no quick pill. Just try to give your baby the healthiest foods you can. Bathing your chi in Aveeno Oatmeal soak is wonderful for them too. I also use Hylite moisturizing shampoo on Midgie.
> Another thing to consider no matter how small you think it is: If you spray anything in your house like Lysol, Fabreeze, etc., this can cause allergic reactions in small animals. The deoderant you wear to the hair spray you use to the floor cleaner they walk on & lick their paws. All these wonderful products we use has to be carefully monitored & used with care around these sensitive little babies. I admit that at first, it never occurred that any of these things could affect my baby until my hubby brought home one of those automatic spray things that freshens the air. He put it up in the bathroom above the toilet (not a smart move). Midgie being herself right at my feet while I'm on the potty & the dang thing sprayed all over my head & on Midgie. Within 10 minutes she had a full-blown reaction. I was freaking, didn't know at first what caused it, then realized the chemical was all over her. Through her in the sink & washed her & Benedryl & she was fine. Needless to say, I through the thing out & warned my family, we have to be more careful.
> I hope your baby gets to feeling better soon. Poor little girl. We all have been suffering for a few weeks here with the stomach bug. Diarrhea, nausea, gas, bloating. Midgie & myself are finally over it I think, I hope. One of my daughters has it now, but I think is almost over it. My other daughter is on antibiotics for an ear infection & my hubby doesn't show no signs of it. Don't know if this might be what's causing your babies illness, but just giving a heads up. My vet did give Midgie the Cerenia for her stomach & some other med.
> Most chis eyes run at some time or other, but unless there is serious issues with her eyes, I wouldn't be medicating them. Just use a baby wipe or wash cloth & wipe them. When you gently wipe them, this feels good to them. I really believe you are giving too many meds to treat the same problem. I would stop all and only give the Cerenia if she needs it. Too many meds can cause an ulcer. Keep us updated.


First let me star by telling you whats she on:
pentoxifylline twice a week for her ears
zaditor eye drops twice a day
salmon oil (1 pump a day)
chlortrimeton(1/2 a pill twice a day)
carafate 1/2 tsp twice a day
hylyt spray(now down to once a week)
special shampoo and conditioner(now only once a week)
Pecid ac 1/8 of a pill twice a day
and recently cerenia
this dermatologist was Heaven sent.She took my bald ,skin infected,red scaley skinned baby and made her look beautiful again.I had tried our vet for 3 years with no relief to her at all.PLEASE GO BACK AND LOOK AT MY POST :MISSY BEFORE AND AFTER
Her skin is so sensitive I'd be bout scared to put anything on her.Missy was also tried on benadryl by our regular vet,but no relief at all.
As far as sprays in the house and different stuff like that,My husband reacts to that type stuff really bad.I even have to watch the candles I burn( can only use like food smells,like appLe,pecan cookie...)
I hate that all of you have been sick,and this close to Christmas too!I hope and pray that all ya'll get well soon.
Thank you for responding.I will post when the doctor calls.
Doctor just called.They want to do blood work on her,AND SHE HAS TO GO 24 -48 HOURS WITHOUT FOOD.Said it may be the food after all:foxes15:
and as far as her eyes,they want just a little runny,they were red,irritated,hairless around eyes and hair would harden to a ball under the eye and have to be shaven off from the stuff from her eyes.:sad5:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

MMS said:


> No problem Sheila! Sometimes we get so caught up in the worry that we don't think to do what we would suggest someone else do, haha!
> 
> @ Lisa: While I am personally a naturalist (as opposed to a naturist, hehehe), and I agree that her doctors are likely only medicating the medications, I believe most changes need to be made slowly and with purpose. Were Missy to stop all drugs cold turkey AND change to a completely new diet, it could make things worse, instead of helping her to heal. I believe that the right thing to do first is stop the vomiting. Once that is done, then she can work on weening off the meds. First things first and all that.


I never said to quit everything cold turkey, but to take a look & see what can be eliminated at least for a while. Definitely changes need to be made slowly, especially where the stomach is already so upset, but meds & nutrition have a way of keeping the stomach inflamed & from healing. I should have clarified that my post was meant for options to be looked at a little more closely. You hit the nail on the head when you said that sometimes we overlook the simple things that will help because we're so tired & frustrated trying to make our babies feel better. I've had so many bad experiences with vets doing uncessary procedures, giving too much or the wrong meds, that I'm leary when I hear these long list being used on one so tiny. I've dealt with similar issues for 4 years & I have to say, that although Midgie's itchies are not completely gone-she's the best she's ever been & she's not taking any meds. I promote that to fantastic nutrition & learning what her triggers are. I have learned that there's a lot I can do for her itchies here at home rather than jeopardize her liver with steroid shots or meds that comprise her system even more & never let her body do what it needs to in order to heal. I hope I'm not coming off harsh. That's not my intention. I feel so sorry when other's chis are suffering & they have to go through this, because I know how it feels. We all have to do what we think is the best for our baby. I just want to remind you that we always have the final say. Make sure to ask lots of questions.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I feel so bad keeping food away from Missy.I cant even eat ,feel to guilty.2 days is along time without food.I just know they are going to put her on sensitive stomach food.I'm the one who chose the blue buffalo.if it turns out to be the problem,guilt again!Taking her at 8:30 in the morning for her blood work.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missydawn said:


> I feel so bad keeping food away from Missy.I cant even eat ,feel to guilty.2 days is along time without food.I just know they are going to put her on sensitive stomach food.I'm the one who chose the blue buffalo.if it turns out to be the problem,guilt again!Taking her at 8:30 in the morning for her blood work.


Are you sure the food is the problem? Has she started any new meds? Anything else change? Maybe it isn't the food. I wouldn't jump to conclusions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

just an observation ...carafate must be given one hour before food/meds or 2 hours after food/meds as it will bind to the proteins in the food/meds rather than to the protein that covers the irritated GI tract, which is what you want to happen...also the cerenia is a very good anti-nausea med, they can show you how to give it by injection ...nausea and vomiting causes lots of GI distress and then that multiplies as the dog continues to have symptoms...the injectable cerenia would help to settle her tummy fairly quickly...its just a subq injection ( like insulin )...very easy to give between the shoulders...
Hope you hit on whats upsetting her GI tract and she gets feeling better soon....


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Are you sure the food is the problem? Has she started any new meds? Anything else change? Maybe it isn't the food. I wouldn't jump to conclusions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App



Yes but they have took all the medicines away from her too, and shes still throwing up. So now they are trying her without the food , said they would put her something different if need too but waiting on the blood Work first.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

nabi said:


> just an observation ...carafate must be given one hour before food/meds or 2 hours after food/meds as it will bind to the proteins in the food/meds rather than to the protein that covers the irritated GI tract, which is what you want to happen...also the cerenia is a very good anti-nausea med, they can show you how to give it by injection ...nausea and vomiting causes lots of GI distress and then that multiplies as the dog continues to have symptoms...the injectable cerenia would help to settle her tummy fairly quickly...its just a subq injection ( like insulin )...very easy to give between the shoulders...
> Hope you hit on whats upsetting her GI tract and she gets feeling better soon....


Thanks Kathleen, we were giving all meds just the way they instructed. But hopefully tomorrow we will know something. I will keep posting


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Pepcid made my chi throw up


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How is she? Is she still throwing up? Acting sick?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

My husband thinks he may figured have figured it out!!!!!
when Missy was a baby we tried her on fish oil capsules,the human kind from walmart,(squirting a little on her food)after a while,she started throwing up,ukeright:so we stopped.When her skin got so bad,we said we'd try her on salmon oil from petsmart,one squirt daily on her food(by this time she was years older) anyway,after about 10 weeks,the throwing up started back.ukerightbut by this time she was on different medicines,so medicines started being eliminated,the salmon oil was brought up but not eliminated):sign7:He thought of it through the night last night.She may have a :fish: allergy.:nthink:So we are going to try her a few days without ANY oil.I just wonder how long she will have to go before its out of her system,and why did it take so long to make her start throwing up:dontknow:,IF it is the salmon oil.This would be so good if this is the problem,simply no :fish: at all.

and Lisa she hasn't threw up any more,but all she got was ice chips.We fed her this morning,her blue buffalo wilderness,no oil,just her food.I am watching her very close.Other than the throwing up,she acts healthy,:clownlays,runs,eats perfect,poops fine,just seems fine.Now when she throws up,IT MAY BE THE SIZE OF A QUARTER,OR TANGERINE,the other night was a little more,but my husband had been playing with her and she had been running around.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That's great!! I just found out that Midgie is allergic to grouper & salmon, so I'm avoiding all fish! Sometimes, less is more if you know what I mean. Definitely sounds like you're on the right track. Just keep feeding itty bitty meals several times a day. The skin problem can be helped after she's better. There's so many other natural things you can do for her skin later like rubbing coconut oil on her fur & skin & using a good moisturizing shampoo. But I wouldn't worry about her skin right now. I was doing too much with Midgie. Too much at the same time which caused all kinds of caous & upset. We can't forget that their little bodies & systems can't take all this change at once. We have to just work on one problem at a time.
I'm am so happy you are seeing progress with this baby!! You know what's best for her, more than the professionals!! Way to go!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> That's great!! I just found out that Midgie is allergic to grouper & salmon, so I'm avoiding all fish! Sometimes, less is more if you know what I mean. Definitely sounds like you're on the right track. Just keep feeding itty bitty meals several times a day. The skin problem can be helped after she's better. There's so many other natural things you can do for her skin later like rubbing coconut oil on her fur & skin & using a good moisturizing shampoo. But I wouldn't worry about her skin right now. I was doing too much with Midgie. Too much at the same time which caused all kinds of caous & upset. We can't forget that their little bodies & systems can't take all this change at once. We have to just work on one problem at a time.
> I'm am so happy you are seeing progress with this baby!! You know what's best for her, more than the professionals!! Way to go!



Thank you Lisa for responding.The doctor just called and wants to check her for pancreatitis.So we are going to the vets office at 3;30.will let yall know.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Ok we went and had the blood work done. Want know anything untill tomorrow. They said IF it was pancreatitis, we would have to watch her diet and the fat content in her food. Gracious, what next! Yes its frustrating but the throwing up has got to give!!poor little thing has been through something since she was born. Having to give her a few tsp of food a day. So far so good. So we should know tomorrow.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Crossing fingers and toes and paws for you guys here! *hugs*


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hoping for the best. Keep us posted. Hugs.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So far so good.She has not threw up since Tuesday!The throwing up has went on for SO long,this sure is a welcome change!!!Waiting on the doctor to call us today with the results.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

missydawn said:


> So far so good.She has not threw up since Tuesday!.


That sounds encouraging...hope she continues to improve ...:daisy:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

missydawn said:


> Ok we went and had the blood work done. Want know anything untill tomorrow. They said IF it was pancreatitis, we would have to watch her diet and the fat content in her food. Gracious, what next! Yes its frustrating but the throwing up has got to give!!poor little thing has been through something since she was born. Having to give her a few tsp of food a day. So far so good. So we should know tomorrow.


i hope not anyway to let you know i found out that test is not very accurate that its better to have an ultrasound test done to check for pancreatis.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> i hope not anyway to let you know i found out that test is not very accurate that its better to have an ultrasound test done to check for pancreatis.


Thanks for responding,I kinda feel they are on to something as well.Since she has been on this low fat food,she has not been nauseous,or threw up.This has been daily for months,Its a very welcome change.:cloud9:The doctor e mailed me and said they are still waiting on the test results and they would contact me this morning with further instructions.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Our Kirby has pancreatitis (he has had all test/xray/ultrasound many times all with 'positive result') 
He was poorly for many years and then seriously poorly for another 6 months (sick/blood in sick/runny tummy/blood in his poo and seriously thin) 

Hills ID tin food saved his life (he couldn't and still can't eat any kind of kibble) he put on weight and was fine for ages on it, then he got poorly again - now he is on a grain free tin food and a little Ziwi peak, it is a struggle to get him right now and again but most of the time he does ok we just have to be very careful!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Cream Chi's said:


> Our Kirby has pancreatitis (he has had all test/xray/ultrasound many times all with 'positive result')
> He was poorly for many years and then seriously poorly for another 6 months (sick/blood in sick/runny tummy/blood in his poo and seriously thin)
> 
> Hills ID tin food saved his life (he couldn't and still can't eat any kind of kibble) he put on weight and was fine for ages on it, then he got poorly again - now he is on a grain free tin food and a little Ziwi peak, it is a struggle to get him right now and again but most of the time he does ok we just have to be very careful!


Awwww,so sorry to hear about all this!!Thank the Lord,Missys test came back good!!!! So we are back to thinking its due to the salmon oil,We will slowly introduce her back to her food next week( NO slamon oil),but if theres any more throwing up,she will get straight back on the i/d.Thanks for letting me know that someone else had to use this food too.I hope Kirby gets better,He is a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you, Kirby will never 'get better' it's long term for him  
BUT he is fine right now and a happy little chap


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Cream Chi's said:


> Our Kirby has pancreatitis (he has had all test/xray/ultrasound many times all with 'positive result')
> He was poorly for many years and then seriously poorly for another 6 months (sick/blood in sick/runny tummy/blood in his poo and seriously thin)
> 
> Hills ID tin food saved his life (he couldn't and still can't eat any kind of kibble) he put on weight and was fine for ages on it, then he got poorly again - now he is on a grain free tin food and a little Ziwi peak, it is a struggle to get him right now and again but most of the time he does ok we just have to be very careful!


did you have to hospitalize him thats what i was told they have to do ?did he vomit


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes Kirby has spent many a day in the vets  and yes he did (does ) vomit - often with little bits of blood in it too ... He is doing great at moment and not been ill since July


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Cream Chi's said:


> Yes Kirby has spent many a day in the vets  and yes he did (does ) vomit - often with little bits of blood in it too ... He is doing great at moment and not been ill since July


That is a horrible illness hope he stays well for long time


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you - he is a really precious little chi  

When he is ill it breaks my heart - many times we have thought he wasn't going to make it....


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Cream Chi's said:


> Thank you - he is a really precious little chi
> 
> When he is ill it breaks my heart - many times we have thought he wasn't going to make it....


how is kirby doing?


----------

